# Sticky  G-Sensors



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Anyone looking for a G-Sensor i have 5 on the shelf


----------



## hesh (Jan 18, 2008)

oooh me actually ....r33 vintage ...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

hesh said:


> oooh me actually ....r33 vintage ...


Hi Si

do you have a number so i can confirm our meet up. Im travelling through cattericj this friday, forgot i was going to wedding LOL!!!!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Still have some G-Sensors available:wavey:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

davew said:


> Still have some G-Sensors available:wavey:


Available for 32/33


----------



## norris (Mar 25, 2008)

price for R32?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

norris said:


> price for R32?


pm'd you or you can order through my webshop:thumbsup:


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Dave do you have any R34 ones?

I'm also after a Nismo front skirt and side skirts 

Cheers

Rob


----------

